

CloudMine now allows you handle any 3rd party HTTP callback with their platform - ilyabraude
http://blog.cloudmine.me/post/18515705556/http-callbacks

======
tlianza
This is really a fantastic idea... partners should be lining up. More and more
services have http hook support, but I'm sure people don't want to (or don't
know how to) run a server just to turn, say, a json callback into an e-mail
that goes to their sales department. Similarly, all of these companies
building callbacks don't want to provide a custom scripting environment / rule
editor for customers to write this code. Seems like a great bit of glue.

------
alttab
The documentation assumes I know why I would need to do this. This sounds
kinda cool but as someone who wasn't already fully aware of CloudMine won't
understand this press release.

If the goal is to announce platform expansions to draw in new people you'll
need to paint the problem-space a little clearer. Tell a story.

~~~
grexican
Ditto... From the demo, it looks like it's simply remote logging the data to
cloudmine. I'm sure it's doing something cooler than this, but I don't quite
see it.

~~~
ilyabraude
Hi, CloudMine founder here.

The idea is that you can now have 3rd party services interact with your
CloudMine powered app from the server side. From there, you can update
data/state, send push notifications, or do whatever makes sense for your app.

That particular example is for a contest we are running with Nexmo
[http://blog.nexmo.com/post/18010293444/contest-cloudmine-
nex...](http://blog.nexmo.com/post/18010293444/contest-cloudmine-nexmo-just-
make-it-easy).

------
gruwired
Great team behind a great product.

------
spatesbot
nice work dudes. keep up the good work.

